# Solved: Missing DVD ROM Drivers



## dapper_dave77 (Nov 19, 2007)

Technically challenged here. I recently had to reinstall Windows XP on my Dell Dimension 5150 as I had a nasty virus. I managed to get everything working. Then today I noticed that my dvd drives were not working as the drivers are gone. The had originally been working. I deleted a VT Truck file from the registry that was causing an error pop up ... not sure if that is what did it. Problem is I cant find drivers. DVD Roms are:

HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GWA4164B and
TSSTcorp DVD-ROM TS-H352C (Samsung)

I tried uninstalling and reinstalling...didnt work.

I tried Dell downloads and Samsung downloads but all I got wew BIT files which I was unable to proceed with. On researching BIT files I found evidence indicating they were not driver files. Please help!

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

No drivers needed or wanted.

1. Click on START button, the click on RUN.

2. Enter REGEDIT and press Enter.

3. When REGEDIT starts, open up the following key: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/CurrentControlSet/Control/Class/ 
{4D36E965-E325 -11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.

4. After clicking on {4D36E965-E325 -11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} you should see two settings on the right-hand side: 
"Upperfilters" 
"Lowerfilters" 
Click on each of them, press DELETE and click YES.

Or you can download this reg file to do the same thing.


----------



## dapper_dave77 (Nov 19, 2007)

Elvandil !! Thank you !! If possible, coululd you explain what may have happened (what I did) to mess up the DVD roms and what the fix did. Im trying to learn this stuff as I go.

Again, thanks


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Chances are that you had some other burning software installed before the reinstallation. Those apps installed "filter" drivers, that is, drivers that are not full-fledged drivers but hang on the coat-tails of the main driver and get loaded along with it.

When you reinstalled, those drivers were removed, but the entry in the registry to load them was still there. So, XP assumed that the drivers for the CD-ROM were not loaded. You removed the entry.

You can mark your own threads "solved" using the Thread Tools above.


----------



## PhilbertB (Aug 9, 2008)

I've got a problem with the same drive prompting for drivers again, but my registry has a lot more entries in it. 
The folder you mention contains 
(Default)
Class
EnumPropPages32
Icon
Installer32
NoInstallClass
SilentInstall
TroubleShooter -0

The key also has subfolders 0000, 0001, 0002 and properties. The first three of these contain a subfolder 'DigitalAudio'. Each of these has a similarly large collection of keys inside.

There's another drive as well, again a standard one that came with this Dell, and it didn't install either.

It's got me flumoxed.


----------

